# 2008 XTrail article on MSN.ca



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Here's a short article on the new 2008 XTrail on MSN.ca. Enjoy!

Nissan X-Trail and 350Z - Geneva Motor Show 2007 - MSN Autos

Paul :cheers:


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice but I think they have made a mistake with the rear side windows, making them smaller and no longer square just leaves large blindspots that aren't present on the current model.


----------



## Forestguy2007 (Jun 4, 2007)

Unfortunately it does not appear that Nissan plans on bringing the new version to Canada. Supposedly, the X-Trail will be replaced with the Rogue.


----------

